# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى تنويهات : مبروك عليكم  1000 الف عضو فى مدة قياسية وقصيرة جدا

## GSM-AYA

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .   مساكم الله بالخير .   كيف حالكم اخواني ان شاء الله بخير .   ماشاء الله تبارك الله اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد .   اخواني اليوم وصل عدد اعضاء المنتدى المغربي للمحمول 1000 عضو في مدة قصيرة جدا .   1000الف عضو من جميع اقطار العالم . ماشاء الله تبارك الله  ولله الحمد المنتدى في تقدم بشكل مستمر .  بإجتهاد الأدارة والمشرفين مع الاعضاء   وترابطهم ولله الحمد وصلنا لهذا المستوى   لقد تعدينا 1000 عضو   ولقد وصلت  المواضيع: 2,507, المشاركات: 7,304  باذن الله تكون كلها هادفة ومفيدة للجميع وان جميع المواضيع التي تطرح في المنتدى تأكد ان هناك اخ لك او اخت سوف يستفيد من الموضوع  حتى لو لم تجد رد عليه .. هناك من سوف يستفيد من الموضوع وتكسب الاجر ان شاء الله  سوف يعود لك بالفائدة ان شاء الله    نحاول نظهر بمظهر مشرف للجميع والتي نحن كــإدارة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول نمثل اعضائه ونتمنى ان يعذرونا ان بدر منا اي تقصير وهو خارج ارادتنا .. ونبذل اقصى جهد .  للسعي وللوصول الى اعلى مستوى   اتمنى التوفيق للجميع الاعضاء والمشرفين الذي ساهمو بالرقي لهذا المنتدى وهذا الموقع  واتمنى من الله العزيز القدير ان يوفقنا في ان نجعله افضل موقع يضم افضل واحلى اعضاء   والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..  الادارة 
4gsmmaroc

----------


## gsm4maroc

مبرووووووك  والى الامام وبالتوفيق

----------


## narosse27

مبرووووووك من الاعماق والى الامام وبالتوفيق يارب

----------


## seffari

مبرووووووك  والى الامام وبالتوفيق

----------


## محمد السيد

الى الامام وبالتوفيق

----------


## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف مبروك للمنتدى والى الامام بحول الله 
والشكر كل الشكر لكل من ساهم 
بصغيرة او كبيرة لرقي المنتدى

----------


## salinas

مبرووووووك  والى الامام وبالتوفيق

----------


## hassan riach

مبرووووووك والى الامام وبالتوفيق

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

هذا بفضل الله وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## essam3m

الله الموفق باذن الله

----------


## salihmob

مبروك لكم اخواني علي المجهود المبذول للرقي بهذا الصرح الذي ولد عملاقا    
عقبال العضو رقم 100.000.000

----------


## EZEL

ألف مبروك . ويسعدني الانضمام اليكم / تحياتي

----------


## امير الصمت

*الف الف مبروك من تقدم لتقدم ان شاءالله *

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

الــــــــــــــــ1000ــــــــــــــف مبروك

----------


## khaled_moon

مبروك ... أتمنى التقدم الدائم ان شاء الله.

----------

